# Pineapple being a sock monster!!



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

This morning I couldn't find Pineapple in her igloo..
And then I noticed the sock I use to cover the back of her wheel to prevent it from banging against the wire cage had fallen off and it was unusually lumpy!
Here she is being a cozy little sock monster XD










and here's a video of her.. and my fruitless attempt of luring her out.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

She's a cutie  

However, I probably wouldn't leave that sock in for her normally (I realize it was unintentional that it fell off the back of the wheel) because it looks like it has a lot of loose threads she could get her little feet caught in and cut off her circulation.

Socks generally aren't safe for hedgies because of this reason.

But she's still super cute


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah. i definitely didn't think it would fall off but now that it does i'll have to figure another way to keep her wheel from hitting the wire


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a cutie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

kurai18 said:


> yeah. i definitely didn't think it would fall off but now that it does i'll have to figure another way to keep her wheel from hitting the wire


You could use the extra zipties I sent to fasten it to the cage


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an adorable baby!!! The video is priceless!! Adds to hedgienappint list.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Adorable girl, picture, and video! :mrgreen:


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome video! She was saying, "More snax, plz! Hiding makes me hungry!" So cute!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

LarryT said:


> You could use the extra zipties I sent to fasten it to the cage


Oh yeah I could! Thanks Larry 

And thanks for all your nice comments everyone.


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

Pineapple is very cute! That photo is precious. Looking at all these photos is getting me very excited to get a hedgehog when I settle into my new home! It's been a long wait (5 years)!


----------

